# Just diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes today and looking for support



## Alibaba (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've just been diagnosed with GD today, feeling really overwhelmed by it! 

Wondered if there was anyone else in the same position, and whether you have any good advice/tips on how to deal with it. 

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Alibaba, welcome to the forum  I don't personally have any knowledge about GD, but I know some of our members do and hopefully they will be along with some advice.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Alibaba

I have type 1 diabetes and have a healthy 3 month old baby.  There are a number of pregnant diabetics in here just now.  How far along are you?  How are you controlling it at the moment?  I hope you have a supportive team at your hospital.  

My main tip would be not to do too many google searches on diabetes and pregnancy, there are lots of horror and negative stories.  It is possible to have a healthy pregnancy and baby with diabetes.  Feel free to ask any questions you have either on here or send me a private message if you want.

Have you looked at the baby centre site? There is a diabetes group on there which is active and has a number of gestational ladies on it.


Rx


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Alibaba

Welcome to the wonderful world of diabetes, sorry you had to join us but we arent that bad =)
I'm 17 weeks pregnant and had type 2 diabetes for 6 years. Though its not gestational I feel for you. If you have any questions please ask away.
I agree with Rachel, avoid google as much as you can as it can fill you with all these horror stories. As long as your careful about what you eat and how you control it and have a good team behind you theres no reason why you can't have a healthy pregnancy or baby.

Hopefully someone with gestational diabetes will be along soon for more direct advice.

Good luck with everything and hope to see you around here again soon xxx


----------



## Alibaba (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Yeah I've already scared myself on google - need to step away from that! 

The hospital are being really good, the specialist midwife is nice and she has told me to just eat the meals I normally would for a couple of weeks but cut out sugary snacks and see what happens to my sugar levels, and then make adjustments if certain things are sending them really high. All the readings so far have been well under the targets so I guess that is a positive. 

I feel silly moaning really when this is (hopefully) only going to be a relatively short term thing, just came as a bit of a shock! 

rachel thanks for the tip about babycenter, I haven't used that site before so I will take a look


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 17, 2010)

Helloooo Alibaba!

I'm another one who doesn't know much about the gestational variety I'm afraid, but you've every right to feel a bit overwhelmed because finding out you're diabetic isn't easy and the best of times, and neither is being pregnant, but both together..... must be a nasty shock.

I'm type one and 20 weeks at the moment; how far on are you? How're you feeling?  Good luck with controlling it by diet.


----------



## Alibaba (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Lizzzie  

I'm 26 weeks. This is my second baby, I've got a son who is 2.5 and I didn't get GD with him. 

So far so good controlling this with diet, I eat fairly heathly anyway so I haven't had to change too much and all the readings I've done have been well within target so hopefully it will stay that way!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello and Welcome.

Im 32 weeks, getting there. Been a diabetic nearly 5 years.

Sounds like your coping with it well. Keep it up.

Oh and feel free to moan away, we are all in the same boat, and it helps to get things off your chest.

xx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

Alibaba said:


> Hello everyone. I've just been diagnosed with GD today, feeling really overwhelmed by it!
> 
> Wondered if there was anyone else in the same position, and whether you have any good advice/tips on how to deal with it.
> 
> Thanks



they find out on the normal routine test or did they send you for a fasting glucose tollerance test ? nice to know if you have read my new post


----------



## Alibaba (Dec 20, 2010)

Pheobe - not long to go for you, very exciting!  

grahams mum - I had a GTT. Mine was because of weight and PCOS. I will reply on your thread  


Sugars fine today.


----------

